# Pearl weed



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Does anyone want pearl weed trimmings? 
It's free


----------



## SilentlyAudible (Nov 9, 2017)

Where are you located? I would definitely be interested.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

SilentlyAudible said:


> Where are you located? I would definitely be interested.


eli he's in west plano. unless he moved since the last time I saw him.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i am in carrollton now.
I should have another batch of nice trimmings if you want


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

ship?


----------



## ShermanGirl (Feb 6, 2010)

I would love to have some. Haven't been in the club in years but I'm trying to get started back up. Hope to make the meeting tomorrow and I get to North Dallas pretty often.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

DutchMuch said:


> ship?


I can ship but I'll prefer to just have local pick up.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

ShermanGirl said:


> I would love to have some. Haven't been in the club in years but I'm trying to get started back up. Hope to make the meeting tomorrow and I get to North Dallas pretty often.


I will be trimming on Wednesday this week.
Should have much more than pearl weed this time. If you saw my for sale page, I have different plants
as well.


----------



## MoldyMayo (May 18, 2015)

jasonmemo said:


> ShermanGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to have some. Haven't been in the club in years but I'm trying to get started back up. Hope to make the meeting tomorrow and I get to North Dallas pretty often.
> ...


Did you end up trimming your pearl weed?


----------



## SteadyShrimpin (May 31, 2018)

Pm me next time you need to trim for anything! I will come by in scoop, starting new tanks


----------

